# Frühling 2013



## Eva-Maria (6. Apr. 2013)

Hiermit erkläre ich den Frühling für angekommen!
Heute war es unübersehbar,
die __ Pieper trällerten,
die Kraniche flogen gen Nordosten,
die Bienen gaben sich ein Stelldichein an den ersten Frühjahrsblühern.
   

   

Wer den Bienen etwas Gutes tun möchte, hier steht wie:
http://www.bienenwiki.de/wiki/index.php?title=Fütterung#Herstellung_von_Zuckerwasser

Ich werde morgen auf alle Fälle einige Schälchen im Garten verteilen.


----------



## nkace (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frühling 2013*

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Thema ist, aber sind eure Fischis schon aktiver geworden?
Meine sitzen immer noch zum größten Teil des Tages ganz unten und kommen nur vereinzelt kurz hoch.

Oder sind sie einfach nur scheu nach dem Winter? Was ich mir irgendwie aber nicht vorstellen kann, weil meine Fischis letztes Jahr ziemlich zutraulig waren.


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frühling 2013*

Toll Eva,Deine Hyazinten und Osterglocken blühen ja schon ,sieht toll aus.In unseren Raum ist es seit Sonntag erst zum Frühlings-Ausbruch gekommen. Mit Deinen Bienen kann man bei uns noch nicht mithalten.
Ich bin auf meine Magnolie sehr gespannt, ich denke es werden an die hundert weiße Blüten sein.
Ich stelle dann ein Foto ein. Passt toll zum Teich.

LG Ron!!


----------

